# Fitting gas boilers in bathrooms



## Anonymous (25 May 2004)

Can anyone help me here?

I have been told that a new gas combi-boiler cannot be fitted in a bath/shower room unless an extra cabinet is fitted round the bolier. I am told this is to comply with regulation BS7671.

Can anyone confirm this and if so point me to the part of BS7671 where this stipulation is made

Thanks 

Billzee


----------



## Adam (25 May 2004)

Isn't BS7671 wiring regulations?


----------



## andrewm (25 May 2004)

Adam wrote:



> Isn't BS7671 wiring regulations?



Yes it is. I missed that bit but it makes sense. It is nothing to do with the boiler having to be in a cabinet but refers to the fact that a combination boiler will require electricity and that must follow the current requirements for IEE wiring regs. So different requirements apply depending on where you wanted to site it. But from memory you can't have anything that could possibly be touched while wet. If you want to know more let me know and I will look it up when I get home.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2004)

Hi Andrew

Can I refer you to my original question.

I have been told that I HAVE to fit or have fitted an exterior cabinet around a boiler that is going to be fitted as a replacement in the same position in my bathroom. 

I have been told that this is required by BS7671. 

I have been told that the boiler will not be commisioned unless this cabinet is put in place after they have fitted the boiler

I believe part 6 of the regs deals with bathrooms as locations. What I am asking for is where in these regs does it state this or words to that effect which would require or compel me to do this or have it done.

I have been advised by Corgi that there is nothing in the regs that stipulate this but the installer insists he is right.


----------



## Adam (25 May 2004)

I have to admit, whilst I don't know where in the regs it is, bathrooms are unusual for mains wiring - e.g. no plugs allowed, or normal lightswitches - everything has to be "pull-cords" - so you can't make contact with it, whilst you are wet. Can't you make a MDF "house" so he can declare if fully commissioned - then pull it down once he's gone. Similar to... my uncle was told the windowsills were to high in a barn conversion to get out of (by 15cm), so he got some wooden fruit boxes upside down for when the fire safety guy turned up. Stupid eh?

Adam


----------



## andrewm (25 May 2004)

According to the on-site guide no electrical accessories are allowed in zones 1 and 2 but they are allowed in zone 3 except for socket outlets and any provision for connecting portable equipment. There is no specific mention of boilers.

Zone 3 is defined as anything more than 0.6m away from a bath or shower and less than 2.25m high. Basically anything you can touch whilst standing in the bath or shower so that you won't be tempted to turn up the thermostat while taking a shower. 

As far as which section goes it refers to 601-08-01 and 601-09-03 but I have yet to find any reference to what this means. However 601 seems to be BS7671 so the first place to look might be sections 8.1 and 9.3. I only have the onsite guide but last time I looked the Wiring Regs were about 2 inches thick and covered everything you might want to know including all the three-phase stuff required to wire a factory. 

About the best advice you have received is to ask over in uk.d-i-y. They are a pretty knowledgeable and friendly bunch.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (26 May 2004)

Thanks for your answers.

It seems now from all the answers I have been given from various forums that the siting of the boiler is in fact within zone 2 ( less than 600mm from a shower cubicle) which apparently is a no no. 

That being so the orignal question is mute.

Despite all the answers I have received, no one has been able to answer the original question

IE: Which reg stipulates that a boiler fitted in a bath/showeroom MUST have an exterior cabinet or cupboard built round it. 

Perhaps then, that to fit a cabinet or cupboard is to circumvent regs which would ordinarily not allow a boiler being fitted in a certain position in a bathroom.

Who knows :roll:


----------

